# How big



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello how big of a loft would i need for 24 ybs and 4 pars of breeders


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you plan on having all the birds together in one large loft or do you divide into smaller sections. 

Figure roughly 2 sq feet per bird. For example a 4x8 loft is 32 sq feet. 32/2 is 16. 16 birds in a 4x8 loft. You can and people do crowd in more. Your birds will be healthier, less stressed and better results racing, (if that is what you are doing) when they are not overcrowded. 

If you had a 6x12 loft, separated into a YB section and a breeder section. 8x6 for YB and 4X6 for the breeders. That would be good if you have the room. We are fudging on the breeders section because you will have at times 16 birds in there (8 breeders and 8 babies). You can get a way with it. Just wean them and get them into there own section. 

I going to leave the feet to metric conversions up to you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

8x16 is easier to get around in and I would not have anymore than the 32 at any time.

don't forget they need an avairy attached to get sun and fresh air and offer bath pans. that does not add to living space.


----------

